# New Years Eve



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

Any plans for New Years Eve? At present, I'm looking at having a small get-together at my place with a few friends and a lot of food. It will be my first NYE without my stbxw, but the first was in 2011, the first time she left the marriage (this is the second). 

January 1st would have been our 11th wedding anniversary, so that will sting a bit, but such is life. 

I think what I will miss most is having a woman I love to kiss at the stroke of midnight. I will miss my stbxw, but the feeling is mixed with the relief that she's gone.

This year will be this year. Might very well change for the better next year. 

Whatever your plans are, hope you have fun and stay safe.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Any plans for New Years Eve? At present, I'm looking at having a small get-together at my place with a few friends and a lot of food. It will be my first NYE without my stbxw, but the first was in 2011, the first time she left the marriage (this is the second).
> 
> January 1st would have been our 11th wedding anniversary, so that will sting a bit, but such is life.
> 
> ...


*You stay safe as well, @RisingSun! And in addition to your couples, ask them if there are any single "unencumbered" women in your age range that they might also like to invite! Because you are now on the road to "single-hood" doesn't necessarily mean that you shouldn't enjoy yourself!

Wishing you a most healthful and prosperous 2016, knowing that God will eventually help make it a success for you! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *You stay safe as well, @RisingSun! And in addition to your couples, ask them if there are any single "unencumbered" women in your age range that they might also like to invite! Because you are now on the road to "single-hood" doesn't necessarily mean that you shouldn't enjoy yourself!
> 
> Wishing you a most healthful and prosperous 2016, knowing that God will eventually help make it a success for you! *
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks @arbitrator and the very same to you! Here's to a brighter 2016!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

No plans here. I will likely be home alone which is ok by me. I have some self care things planned 😊.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> No plans here. I will likely be home alone which is ok by me. I have some self care things planned 😊.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Ummm... me too? *cough*

>


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll be in Perth for NYE this year. We are having a barbeque and my friends have invited some of their friends over. Just maybe there will be a chance to meet someone . Imagine that? The only issue I foresee is that I live a 4-hour flight away. Happy New Year, 2016!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

At the moment I am thinking NYE in NOLA


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

By the time midnight rolls around I should have a couple hours sleep in, lol. It starts way too late for me!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

RisingSun said:


> Ummm... me too? *cough*
> 
> >


Haha! Well, that's not what I meant, but I'll add it to the list!


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Ynot said:


> At the moment I am thinking NYE in NOLA



Your plan is better than mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Warning: this will be very titilating. Can you handle it?

We have my BF's daughter this year and she has requested I make crock pot potato soup. I'm really excited because for the first time in 3 years, we have cable (he caved, I didn't want it-he's a sports nut) and I get to watch Anderson Cooper and Kathy Griffin do the countdown! I can't wait.

I hope I can stay up til midnight. I think a 10:00 p.m. coffee might be on the docket. We stay off the roads- far too dangerous.

Top THAT, TAMers! I know, I know. Livin on the edge.:grin2:

Happy 2016 everyone!


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Haha! Well, that's not what I meant, but I'll add it to the list!


A good plan!


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

I plan to be fast asleep by 9:00 PM.


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

My NYE plans with a few friends is still on. Given that it's my first NYE since the separation (this one at least), and the 1st would have been my wedding anniversary, it will be nice to be with friends and focus on something else.

At least after the 1st to deal with it will be 2016, a year full of possibilities.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like I'll be home alone with my dog - my son's been invited to his best friend's house to spend the night. And that's fine - his friend is a good kid with responsible parents I like, and I know my son will have a blast over there. NYE has never been a big, meaningful holiday to me, so I'm not sad to be spending it on my own.

I do plan to see "Sisters" with my best local friend tomorrow during the day and have lunch with her, so there's that. She's divorced, too, with a son my son's age. She has been for a couple years, now, and has recently started seeing someone seriously. She has plans with him for the night tomorrow.

I doubt I'll make it up until midnight, though there is that part of me that really wants to see the backside of this mostly awful year and ring in the new one, which I've got to believe can only be better. That part of me wants to say this to 2015: You damn near killed me. Especially February. Was that one really necessary? Seriously. But I'm still here, and now you're not. Kiss my @ss good-bye.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Ynot said:


> At the moment I am thinking NYE in NOLA


Ooooh, I'm jealous.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

TeddieG said:


> Ooooh, I'm jealous.


If you really want to attend a "festive night of public urination" (Dave Barry's description), you should be able to find one close to where you are!

As for me, I never go out on NYE, because of the drunk drivers.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

technovelist said:


> If you really want to attend a "festive night of public urination" (Dave Barry's description), you should be able to find one close to where you are!
> 
> As for me, I never go out on NYE, because of the drunk drivers.


Oh, Techie, no doubt. LOL! But I'd go to NOLA for the beignets. 

Kidding. And with just my luck, I'd be the one pulled over and not the real drunks. So I'm staying in myself.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

TeddieG said:


> Ooooh, I'm jealous.


Don't be too jealous. Spent two days here. Didn't realize there was a bowl game here so I am heading out of NOLA to points unknown for NYE.
It is all good. I have met lots of different people along the way. When I get back home I will post some tales from the road


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> Warning: this will be very titilating. Can you handle it?
> 
> We have my BF's daughter this year and she has requested I make crock pot potato soup. I'm really excited because for the first time in 3 years, we have cable (he caved, I didn't want it-he's a sports nut) and I get to watch Anderson Cooper and Kathy Griffin do the countdown! I can't wait.
> 
> ...


Wow you're crazy. 


I'll bet you'll get up at midnight and sneak into the kitchen and quietly take a beer out of the fridge, pop it open gently and...and...drink half of it!


Crazy!


----------

